# Brake recommendations?



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi to all, I have a Gen 1 Cruze and first time replacing brakes anyone have a recommended brand theyve installed on their cruze ? Ive seen the stoptech kit on bad news racing and really liking that kit, I like the stoptech brand and products just looking for other installs, thanks for your time!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I have used Bendix Ceramic pads for mine. Bought at O'Reilly. Seem to stop well and wear fine.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Patman said:


> I have used Bendix Ceramic pads for mine. Bought at O'Reilly. Seem to stop well and wear fine.



i was taking a look at the stop tech kit that comes with the router as well mine is all rusted as I don’t drive my Cruze daily so just wanted to change some thingsup haven’t done anything to the Cruze in some time , thanks for your reply Pat!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Rotor* lol


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> anyone have a recommended brand theyve installed on their cruze ?


Yes indeed, I have used Power Stop brakes for about 20 years now and they have always had great products. I'm currently running the Z17 kit and it is awesome for my needs. The kit has a totally coated rotor that doesn't rust, and the pads are low dust and dead silent.  









Amazon.com: Power Stop CRK5550 Coated Brake Rotor & Ceramic Brake Pads- front : Automotive


Buy Power Stop CRK5550 Coated Brake Rotor & Ceramic Brake Pads- front: Brake Kits - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I have been super happy with Centric Premium rotors and Akebono ProAct ceramic pads. I will be buying my 4th set when the 2016 needs brakes replaced.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks to all for your replies I will be looking at both products this weekend when I get on my laptop  have a great weekend


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

Powerstop K5555 Z23 evolution kit installed about a year ago. Great brake upgrade for $350


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Diesel4Ever said:


> Powerstop K5555 Z23 evolution kit installed about a year ago. Great brake upgrade for $350



Thank you! I will have a look 100%


----------



## jimmyc (Jun 27, 2020)

Anything wrong with selecting another set of factory (CRUZE/GM) brakes?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

jimmyc said:


> Anything wrong with selecting another set of factory (CRUZE/GM) brakes?


No - just make sure you go with the GM OE stuff (I think it's called "GM Genuine" now) - that's what came on the car. ACDelco Silver or Gold is a step down from that. I went with GM OE front and rear when I replaced the brakes on our Diesel because I was very happy with the performance and the life and saw no reason to change the compound and especially the rotors. I also went GM OE when I replaced my rear brakes this past summer on my Volt. 

That said, I put Z23 pads on my brother's Century (on GM OE rotors) as he wanted a little bit more bite to go with his bigass swaybars. I'm sure they won't have the wear characteristics of the OE pads, but I've been happy with those pads on that vehicle (as well as my buddy's Cobalt, which was my first experience with Z23 pads).


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

jimmyc said:


> Anything wrong with selecting another set of factory (CRUZE/GM) brakes?


Wanted to swap to a big brake conversion kit and just replace everything, just hit 40,000km on my 2011 and want to replace all brakes and parts etc so just shopping around. Havent done much to her in some time loll.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

anyone have these installed? Sonic/Cruze 12.6" Front Brake Kit | ZZPerformance


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> anyone have these installed? Sonic/Cruze 12.6" Front Brake Kit | ZZPerformance


The kit uses Z17 pads. 
ZZP has solid stuff, I buy from them every now and then.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Johnny B said:


> The kit uses Z17 pads.
> ZZP has solid stuff, I buy from them every now and then.


Oh ya, I have bought 90% of my mods from them with great service over the years, I am from Canada but ALWAYS buy American products lol


----------



## mwswarrior (Jul 3, 2015)

Put this kit on my 2014 Diesel this summer and it's performed well. Didn't have to replace the originals until 120K miles. 





__





Evolution Brake Upgrade Kit for Daily Drivers | Quiet and Clean


PowerStop Evolution Performance Brake Upgrade Kit for daily drivers. Experience quiet, clean and incredible stopping power at an affordable price.




www.powerstop.com


----------



## 72chevman (Dec 28, 2018)

I've been using Wagner Thermoquiet brakes on all my cars for over 15 years. 04 Monte SS, 03 Grand Prix GT, 01 F150, 13 & 16 Cruze. Low dust, no noise and no braking issues. Rockauto Ebay or Advance Auto


----------



## Cruton (Sep 19, 2017)

I installed StopTech Sport slotted/cross drilled rotors with the Z23 carbon fiber/ceramic pads. The Cruze can go from gradual, smooth and gentle stops to brutal, eye-ball-popping stops if needed. Perhas a bit of an overkill for streeet driving but I like the added security and confidence.


----------



## rwagoner (Aug 15, 2020)

I was buying all-GM or Wagner for all our cars; the last time (front pads and rotors on my '99 Silverado) I ended up going with the private brand at O-Reilly Auto ... they are my favorites so far ... decent cost, and turns out they are made by Bosche.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for all your replies !


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Thanks for all your replies !


I second the Centric High Carbon rotors. I would not go with the drilled and/or slotted rotors unless you autocross or something similar as you will lose braking performance.

Other Big Brake options:
Thread 'Bigger brakes for the Cruze under $400.' 
More research need for this one, but...
Thread 'for the Cruze-SS to come?'


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Wanted to make the Cruze a little project car something I can take around the local track, not a lot of power, not the reason I bought this car however it feels at home on a track , suspension is fun to drive on this car and I just can’t get rid of her LOL, got a lot of car builds going on and the Cruze will never get old to me love working on this car. I will take a look at those high carbon no doubt



Blasirl said:


> I second the Centric High Carbon rotors. I would not go with the drilled and/or slotted rotors unless you autocross or something similar as you will lose braking performance.
> 
> Other Big Brake options:
> Thread 'Bigger brakes for the Cruze under $400.'
> ...


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

I wish you would have stated your intentions earlier. Not may people track anything, much less a Cruze. What ever you decide just realize you are going to want to run two sets of pads up front. One set for the road and another set (type) for the track. Its really not a big deal because they are so easy to change, and besides the track pads will maybe last 4-5 trips. Maybe.
BTW some pics at the track would be nice.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Johnny B said:


> I wish you would have stated your intentions earlier. Not may people track anything, much less a Cruze. What ever you decide just realize you are going to want to run two sets of pads up front. One set for the road and another set (type) for the track. Its really not a big deal because they are so easy to change, and besides the track pads will maybe last 4-5 trips. Maybe.
> BTW some pics at the track would be nice.


I would trailer the car first of all, only 1 set of track pads  ......I have a lot of other cars I will not mention that I track and yes when my cruze is finished I will send you a picture/ lap video of the cruze.


----------

